# help with sexing... my Azureus



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure of the sex... both the same one. I haven't noticed any calling.

















any thoughts? curious what some more experienced eyes might think.
thanks,

Boyd


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

IMO @ 1st glance,based on the angle of the pics ... id say female ...


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like a Male to me but I can never tell unless they're next to each other. Not a skill of mine lol

My Azureus have been breeding for a while now and I've never once heard my male call or seen him call. Only thing I've seen is courting on the females part.

Dan


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinct calls are very hard to hear. It is a very low buzzing noise. It looks to be female though.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya I've tried to listen with my head halfway in the tank but no luck lol

My pumilio are getting very loud already at 9 months old.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I would say female tho it looks fairly young so far.

I say this due to the angle of the back, as well as severely small toepad width. but again none of it truely rings absolutely definitely female from what I see.

How old is this frog?



Todd


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

It's nearly 12 months old, a good 2 inches long, and getting a belly! Hard to tell if it is body size or just getting fat. The front toe pads aren't MUCH bigger than the back ones. I've been a bit on the fence about this one, but leaning toward a female because of the body shape/size and toe pads. I'm a bit new at this so what else do you look for? What angle would help?

I may just get another male and see what happens. Then if I'm wrong, at least they'll get along lol.

Boyd


----------

